# Build me a basic brewing kit please..



## frew (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

New to the forum following my quest for a nice cup of coffee. After visiting a friend who had a lovely espresso machine im now hooked on getting a better home cuppa.

Im not sure how far to take it so am looking at a starting point of geeting a nice brewed cup. Currently i use shop bought ground coffee in a french press but would like to improve on this.

Can anyone suggest equipment at under £100 to get me started on my quest?

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

frew said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum following my quest for a nice cup of coffee. After visiting a friend who had a lovely espresso machine im now hooked on getting a better home cuppa.
> 
> ...


These tools can get you a great cup :

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ultimate-mini-coffee-kit/p655

Coffee for a year :

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/The-Twelve-Month-Coffee-Gift-%28roasted-Beans%29.html

Almost within budget!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> These tools can get you a great cup :
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ultimate-mini-coffee-kit/p655


This combo can easily make really fantastic coffee, and it's a bargain.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

With your budget I'm afraid espresso is going to be difficult if not impossible. The machine is just the start. Grinder, tamper, cleaning kit, scales, etc. mean that £250 is a more realistic entry level budget for espresso.

But if you like French Press (brewed coffee) then for £100 you could be using some fantastic non-espresso equipment and making wonderful coffee.

How many people do you want to make it for in one brew... or how many cups might be another way to look at it. Different equipment results in different flavour/mouthfeel etc, but also some are more suited to single cup or larger servings.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way, brewed coffee is by no means espresso's little brother. It is equal if not even more fun.


----------



## frew (Feb 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> These tools can get you a great cup :
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ultimate-mini-coffee-kit/p655
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I may give these both a try. I have looked at the Aeropress and Porlex grinder but that is a cracking price for both.

The Hasbean coffee thing will be great to find my taste rather than sticking to one i like without trying anymore.

Thanks very much


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck to your wallet! Wont be long before you start craving some of these beasts http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeemachines/


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

If you do go that route, try the standard Aeropress americano recipe; ie. espresso grind, and top up with water later. I've not tried the Porlex for course grinds, but it makes very good espresso grinds.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Fresh coffee is going to be one of the things that makes your brewed coffee taste 100% better than any much you'll buy from the supermarket. Another great place to try is coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk

They do an offer where they'll send you 4x 250g bags of freshly roasted coffees in the post. Also the offer changes every 2 weeks so you never get bored.

I can strongly recommend the AeroPress too. I use it every day in work. Just so long as you throw away the instructions that come with it and watch a couple of videos of the pros making coffee with them on YouTube you'll be fine.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've not really clicked with the aeropress - just not managed to find a recipe that works for me. There are loads of good brew methods out there and they'll all, along with freshly roasted, freshly ground beans, provide great tasting coffee. As mike says - it depends how many people you're brewing for, etc. to start with, easy and forgiving brew methods are probably a good start. For me, I'd say French Press with a solid grinder is a great start, or an aeropress, Eva solo, clever dripper, Hario v60 or Kalita wave if you fancy changing up







Moka pot, ibrik, chemex and syphon are all a bit more particular.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Another option which is equally as easy is a Hario V60 instead of the Aeropress (but if possible get both!)

This will give you 2 wildly different tastes from the same bean on most occasions.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a good entry level machine....NOT!









I love my aeropress, so easy to clean but very dependent on the correct grind.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> This is a good entry level machine....NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No PID!? Must be entry level lol.

Thats a nice machine


----------

